# Querie???



## CULWULLA (Sep 11, 2002)

Hi guys, didnt know where to post this thread but you can delete it after a few days. Im just abit confused atm with the towers going up in Dubai. Im trying to compile the official accurate list of worlds talest all-residential towers so i can draw up a diagram. ive got all the info from emporis ect. but need to clarify a couple of things.
1. How high is Princess Tower? it was 90storeys, now 107?
2.How high is Najad Tower
3.Is the 301m Ahmed Abdul Rahim Al Attar an all-resi tower?
4.whats the chance of all these going ahead 2006?>
Unamed tower-400m/111st
The Torch-345m/80st
Al Durrah-330m/76st
marina gardens-320m/75st
Infinity tower-300mest/73st
Am i missing any? any incorrect stats?
please let me know/
cheers


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

1) princess is 107 storeys, height a secret like burj dubai, but above 400m
2) unknown
3) where do you have this height from????????

4)
111st approved but no info yet NO OFFICIAL HEIGHT 
torch, approved, to break ground very very soon
al durrah, approved, might be affected by height limit, don't know yet
marina gardens, launched last year, nothing yet, NO OFFICIAL HEIGHT!!!
infinity, not yet launched, agent is palma real estate, NO OFFICIAL HEIGHT!!!

you might miss al sharq tower, 73 storeys, approved, somewhere between 300 and 400m
also 23 marina, under c, 380m, 90 storeys


----------



## Stephan23 (Aug 3, 2005)

Yes, where the 301 meters from??


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.statik-ibk.de/en/referenz/detail.php?id=52-AHMAD_AL_ATTAR_TOWER_DUBAI_VAE_64_stories


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

And it seams to be Comercial + Hotel.


----------



## CULWULLA (Sep 11, 2002)

thanks dubai lover.wow sounds all good. yes the 301m height i got from that website.but seems its non resi.seems torch will be next big one to start?
cheers


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

torch was supposed to start in aug, then sept and now oct.
23 marina has started though.


----------



## CULWULLA (Sep 11, 2002)

^ thanks


----------

